# Saltwater Fish ID



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Just wondering. The fish at the top of Liveaquaria's website...what kind is it? I've always wondered what type of fish it is and where it's found. Is there really such a fish??

https://www.liveaquaria.com/

Thanks!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I believe that that is a young Angel of some sort...

Such as:
https://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+18+411&pcatid=411

or a Koran Angel.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the blue with the stripes? looks like an angel but im not sure which species exactly


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I'm still trying to figure out what type of one of the fishes I saw while in Kauai. It had the same color(s) as a Koran Angel but the pattern was very wide striped bands and the shape was exactly the same of a Moorish Idol. From what I've read Korans aren't common at all in Hawaii. It must have been a Moorish Idol and underwater the colors just looked like they were black & very dark blue. I'm not sure how I mistaked white for very dark blue?? Must have been the shadows under the water. I've spent hours on the web since my trip over there trying to find a picture of the fish that I "thought" I saw. I'm going to settle on the Moorish Idol as my fish ID as they are very common in the waters of the Hawaiian Islands.


----------

